# HILLMAN RAIL CLAMPS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Guys 

What happened to Hillman Rial clamps?

Did someone buy business?

Who is selling them?

I need some

John J


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi JJ
Try Ridge Road Station. According to their web site, they have them in stock.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ......... Silvergate Manufacturing bought Hillman out almost 2 years ago and are producing them in their new location in San Diego...

http://www.silvergatemanufacturing....lamps.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, where have you been? 

It's almost like you have been stranded out in the desert somewhere! 

ha ha ha, just pulling your leg old buddy! 

Greg


----------



## ham4fun (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like Sivergate has gone away too. 
Ed


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

The company was bought out by another company in North Carolina. They are selling clamps, go to their website, www.hillmanrailclamps.com. They advertise in GR. Still the best railclamp in my opinion.


----------

